# My start with the RailBoss Plus from G-Scale Graphics



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Well, a video tell more than words:



Although my first plan was to build it in the Stainz itself I decided to build it in a car instead. First because it was a real bugger to build it in the Stainz (it would fit in the cab but than you would see it) and second this gives me the possibility to hook up other small engines to the car. This way I can choose what engine to run, plug it on to the car and run. I can easily covert my trackpowered LGB stock to be controlled by this, simple removing the track/wheel powerpickups and power the engine through the cable (most LGB engine already have a connector on the rear).

At the moment the lights of the engine are still connected to the motor. But it's possible to connect the lights to the RaillBoss also. I have to make a second wire than, that can be used for lights on the other engines as well (so instead of 1 cable between the engine and the car, there will be 2; one for the power and one for the lights).

I'm also planning to use the LED light connectors on the RailBoss to power the LED lights in the cars or coaches behind the car. So a third cable will be added on the other site to connect them to the rest of the cars. 

Also I can connect a sound module. I'm not sure yet if I'm gonna use one although a bell, whistle or horn would be nice one day.

And there are other possibilities, like the automatic station stops etc using the read-switch that comes with it or by programming the settings. Well, that's all for later to figure out, at the moment I'm just glad that I have found a (for me understandable and simple) way to run my other engines without bashing them too much. 
So, I'm very happy with this device and I can advise the RailBoss to everybody who wants to run battery powered trains. 
And a word of thanks to Del for helping me starting with it and his offered service. Much appreciated!! 


Paul


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

Nice job on the conversion, and a very nice job on the video.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very effective and economical way to use the R/C-Battey car for multiple locomotives, Paul.









Nicely done video.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Paul - Have fun exploring the additional features of the RailBoss. And thanks for the video!


----------

